# Hurt Fish



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

My Neon Blue Gourami has been showing some  scar tissue and some tares in his fin, does anyone know what it is? Right now he is in a jug from my distilled water that is submersed in my tank and it had slits in it.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

Seems you've been waiting a while for an answer. My first idea is that someone else is harrasing him/her. What other tank mates do you have?

Is he nervous? Does he scratch tank objects? What are your water values? DO you have rough decorations such as corals or rough rocks? 

What is his condition now?

Chris


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

i would agree with drosera that it sounds like another fish is harassing him. i had a betta with 4 male mollies, and he got to looking the way you described, so i moved him. that's probably the best solution for the situation, but we'd really need more info on tankmates and such to know for sure


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok he was with a blue gourami a Yo Yo Loach and a chinese algae eater

Even though he is gone I want to figure out how he died, even after isolation(milkcarton w/ slits inside 10 gallon tank)


----------

